# Lexi gets spayed tomorrow



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I remember reading a post about care after spaying. I cann't remember if it was here or the other site. I am trying to put together a list of questions to ask the vet and also things that will make it easier for at the vets and afterwards at home. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have some baby onsies that I bought. I have put them on her a couple of times in the last week or so to get her used to them. I have also clipped the hair on her belly so it is a little shorter (3/8 inch) so that I will not have to comb it as much the first couple of weeks after the surgery. Any other suggestions?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

oh, it was nicoles thread i think. about when toby got neutered. my main points was to ask for inside stitches. i think its something new. it gets absorbed in the skin. i'll look for the thread.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, i have no idea which thread it was. i searched for a while. 

ask for pain meds
get a toy and a little blanket with your scent for lexi to have.
can you pick up same day or the day after?
when you take lexi home---see if she needs to go potty. 
buy a cone from petsmart or petco just in case. the vet charges $15 for the cone.
buy a little collar if you dont have one now---so then you can attach it to the cone...so the cone doesnt fall off. 

i cant really think of anything else. people here had good ideas. i'll look for that thread some more


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! I have been really busy at work so I have not had time to think about it. Which is a good thing. :lol: But now that it is time for it I am starting to get nervous. I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a long day.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Good Luck with Lexi! I'm getting Casper neutered in a few months, and I'm giving him one of my old shirts.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

ill say lotsa good prays , she will be fine! 
When Maxi got it done i was a wreck but he was fine
although its alittle more intense for females


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Keep us posted on her progress.... this will hurt you more than her! as the others said, try not to worry, ask for pain meds, (some vets consider this optional







) and send her with something that has your scent on it; a little blanket, pillowcase or t-shirt would do. This will make her more comfortable when she is in recovery. I also think it is a good idea if you give her a bath just before she goes in..... I believe when the vet sees a clean, well cared for pet they are more careful also.

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was planning on giving her a bath tonight because I knew she would have to go awhile without one. So I am going to do that tonight.


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

Good luck with Lexi! I hope she does just fine....keep us posted!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Good luck with everything!









~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good Luck!!! hugs and kisses from me and Brinkley!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

goodluck ! im getting jong-ee spayed next month (it was supposed to be tommorow but i rescheduled) u must be so nervous but im sure everything will be fine !


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

Good luck to you and Lexi. Just remember you are doing the right thing for her. Lacey goes September 9th to get fixed. I know that I will be a nervous mommy that day. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wanted to wish Lexi good luck and a speedy recovery!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. I dropped Lexi off this morning at 7:30. I can pick her up between 4-6 today. I was hoping to leave work at 4:00 but I am not sure if I will be able to now. I went home sick yesterday (dang head cold







). Plus we are on a major deadline right now. I tried to leave one of my t-shirts but the nurse said that the doctors would not let them put it in the crate <_< . I felt so bad this morning because Lexi was hunger and I could not give her any food or water from midnight on. We have a routine in the morning (go outside to potty when we first get up, then we come in and she goes in her crate to eat breakfast). When we came in she went running to her crate and just sat there waiting for her food.







I felt so bad because I knew she was thristy and hunger. I think I will stop and get her some babyfood to mix with her dinner since she might be getting some teeth pulled. I can't wait for this work day to end!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

talk to your vet when you pick her up. i wasnt allowed to feed ellie or gruffi when they got surgeries.







it was very upsetting. i had to wait till the next morning and then only feed half of what they normally eat. something like that. sprite was able to come home after surgery and eat 1/3 of her food. try also putting boiled chicken and white rice. like a little treat for being a brave little girl.







but just a little cuz she's not used to regular food. give lexi kisses from sprite, ellie, and gruffi---they feel her pain.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Kristi,

Do keep us posted on Lexi's recovery.... I know you are worried but she will be fine! Do check with the vet about food though and be sure to get her those "optional" pain pills. Be sure to give her lots of kisses from all of us at spoiled maltese we will all be thinking about her.

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This morning I told them to pull any remaining baby teeth (should be at the most 4), to microchip her, and that I wanted pain meds to take home with me. I was almost not going to have the microchipping done today. The ARL is holding a microchipping clinic on Aug 21. It is $40 at the vet and only $25 at the clinic. I got thinking about it an decided to just get it done today. They will do it while she is out so I don't have to worry about it hurting her and also that means I don't have to drive to the other end of town and wait in line to have it done. That was worth the extra $15. I don't have internet at home so I will not be able to let you know how Lexi is doing until Monday. I will be sure to post a followup ASAP on Monday.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that totally sucks.







well, i hope lexi does great! im glad to read everyones post....its like all of you care, you know? it sucks meeting people who are like "this is my dog" and thats it. like they dont notice that their dog has a personality and feelings.







anyway, give lexi lots of kisses!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Daezie, Maya and I wish Lexi a speedy recovery....

xoxoxoxo


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just called the vet's office and Lexi looks like she is doing well. They said she is a little drowsy but looks good. They said she can go home at 4:00. It looks like I am not going to be able to get out early today though.







That sucks because that means I will have to drive to and from the vets office during rush hour traffic.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi and I wish lexi a speedy recovery


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I ended up needing to use the cone thing on Lexi. I use the onsesies (sp?) on her when I am there but if I have to leave, or sometimes when she won't listen to me, I put the cone on her. I have tried to do this a little as possible over the weekend. I did not trust her not to go after her stitchs while I was at work today so unfortunatly she is in her crate today with the cone on. 

Lexi has not had as fast a recovery as I would have wished. We got home at 5:30/6:00 on Friday and later that night she seemed to be starting to act like herself. She was definitly very tired, which was fine with me since I was sick. So we spent most of Friday night laying on my bed sleeping and watching TV. She was very restless during the night. I think we got up about 4 or 5 times. 

The last time she got up was around 5:00 AM. By the time we got back to bed I was wide awake and could not get back to sleep. I had been planning on running over to Walmart sometime on Saturday to pickup some new cold medicine for meself. I was like well I'm up so I might as well go now. 

Saturday morning Lexi finally had a BM. She had been peeing just fine since we got home. I saw she was going to poop so I had turned away to pet one of her friends. All of the sudden I hear her start to scream and cry. From the way she was crying it sounded like someone was repeatedly kicking her as hard as they could. I took off running over to her (she was only about 10 feet away). She was crying because it hurt so bad when she pooped. I called the vet at soon as they opened on Saturday. Of course this happened at 7:40 and they did not open until 8:00. <_< They said it was normal and she should be fine in 24 to 48 hours. If she wasn't to take her to the emergancy clinic. This happened for most of the weekend. I discovered if I walked her around before she pooped it seemed to stretch out the muscles and made it easier for her to poop. I was going to call the vet this morning but when she poop this morning she did not cry. I am going to see how she is when I go home a t lunch.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ellie needs a little running before she poos. lol.







im glad lexi is doing better. its always scary when they get surgeries. just think...2 more weeks.







then you wont have to worry about anything.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually Lexi only has to keep her stitchs in for 10 days. Her appointment is for Aug 9. So 7 more days. I asked the vet if I have to limit her activities and she said just for the first night. Lexi has been jumping up on the couch, I try to lift her up so that she won't have to jump. She does not seem to have any problem getting up, but I think it hurts for her to jump down. She will bark or whine until I lift her down.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

oh, so she didnt get the inside stitches? sprite healed REALLY fast with those. with ellie--we only had to wait 10 days, but since she kept taking it out, we had to wait a little over 14 days ugh!!!!!

are you taking pics of lexi in her cone?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have some pictures of her on my home computer, but since I don't have internet at home I need to burn them onto a CD and post them during my "break" (







) at work. I was planning on burning the CD during lunch today but I forgot the CD. I will do it tonight and post the pictures tomorrow. She looks so funny with the cone on.

I am really glad I got the baby onsesies (sp?) for her. They work great when I am with her. I only use the cone for the times she is alone.

I was planning on asking about the inside stitchs but totally forgot about it when we got to the vets office on Friday.

Has anyone heard of a vet using a laser to do the surgery? My fried had one of her dogs spayed with a laser and she said that she healed really fast.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite and ellie got the laser surgery......but that was with the bad vet--so my advice wouldnt help much. sorry. my vet now says that he doesnt see the difference (but then again, he does it with a scalpel). lol. i hope someone knows more about it. tomorrow im thinking about working in an animal clinic....im sooo nervous. i dont want to get paid-i just want it to count for veterinary school. 

cathy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

nicole.....im sooooooo far from being a vet. right now i'm at COC (junior college) and i should be there for 2 yrs, then at UCLA (hopefully) for 2 yrs and then UC Davis for vet school for 4 yrs. and THEN i'll be done. ugh! lol. and i need at least 180 hrs at a vet clinic, but the average student has 2500 hours.  

and for this fall, i could only fit two classes. chemistry 201 for 6 units and calculus for 5 units.....so at least i'm still considered full time. i should get my Associates degree after fall for math and after spring i can get one for biology. im thinking about just waiting for the biology degree cuz it might look better. if i could, i'd take saturday classes to just get more classes done...but none of the classes i need are offered on saturdays or online.







i'll definitely keep all of you updated. i think as a vet assistant i'll learn a lot more. and at least if i find a cool vet, i could ask her for advice.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Kristi,

I am so glad that Lexi is doing better. I am sure the weekend was hard on you both, but she (and you) will feel better each day.

I can't wait to see th epictures, give Lexi kisses and pets from Tiki and I.

Juid


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for all of the support! I love this website. My friends and family think I am nuts because I am always telling them stuff that I heard on here. :lol:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad Lexi is back home and doing good. I hope she has a speedy recovery











> My friends and family think I am nuts because I am always telling them stuff that I heard on here. [/B]


I'm the same way, I'm always telling my mom and husband about stuff I read on here :lol:


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Lexi~ Hope you feel better soon! You'll start to feel better everyday!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

its sooo funny. i tell my sister and my boyfriend (who are really the only people i talk to), i sometimes talk to the receptionist here and my sister-in-law....and i'll be like "oh, so nicoles dog, toby, well he looks sorta like ellie and tobys mom was tell me about..." lol. or i'll be like "cynthia, lexis mom was writing about how lexi was getting spayed and i remember how stressed i was...." i talk like i know you. 

and now i think i sucked them into to it. they'll be like "so how did lexis spay go" or "what was that store that glamour dog mentioned?"

its cool.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi was still having problems pooping yesterday when I got home from work. I called the vet and she said to try giving her 1 tsp of canned pumpkin (per day) with her food. It is supposed to soften the stool and make her have to go.







I think it made her constipated. She has not gone since last night. I am going to try and get her to go at lunch. She normally goes poop when we get up in the morning, after supper, and maybe before bed. She went when I got home from work yesterday (5:00). I gave her the pumpkin at around 7:30. We spent about 30 minutes outside afterwards and she did not go. So we went back in and then came back out about 30 minutes after that. That time we were out for about 45 minutes. 

Here is a picture of Lexi with the cone on:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

AWWWWW!!! i went to lexis photo album....she's sooo cute! im glad you posted those pics. 

have you tried walking lexi or playing with her to see if that makes her poo? we took ellie on a really long walk till she pooed. that might help. i've heard of the pumpkin thing too. i had found a recipe for pumpkin muffins for dogs to help with constipation---i'll see if i can find it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi and I walked around outside for the first 30 minutes last night. The second time the owner's of Ellie, Lexi's bestfriend (see photo album for her picture), came over to see if Lexi wanted to come out and play. While we were outside Lexi and Ellie's other friend, Marvin (need to get a picture of him), came out to play. They were out for about 45 minutes. We were getting eaten alive by the bugs so we had to come in. I walked around with her before and after breakfast today and she still will not go. She is peeing fine though.

Dr. Cathy: Thanks! I love that site! It is so much easier than emailing the pictures to family and friends. Now I just have to tell them when I put out new pictures. Dang, Lexi is spoiled!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Besides the pooping issue she is doing great. She is back to her old self. Before she got spayed and I got sick we were VERY close, but I think since we were both feeling bad over the weekend we are even closer. I have been trying for about a month to get Lexi to lay on the bed with me and she would never lay still. She will now lay on my bed with me. It is pretty cool! Also before she was spayed if I tried to put her on my bed and then go into another room for a minute to get something she would jump off and follow me. She now will lay on my bed and wait for me because she knows I am coming back. Most of the time she lays on my pillow and I have to move her. Last night I went to lay down and she moved over so that she was laying in my spot. :lol: She seems to think she owns the bed now. Another funny thing she is doing now is she likes to stand, sit and lay on me when I am laying down. It does not what position I am in. She will find a way to either sit, stand, or lay down on me. Last night she tried to sit on my head!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nicole, they do look a lot a like! Toby is so cute! I love his little sweater. Lexi has some t-shirts (which is out growing), but with winter coming up in a few month I need to get her some sweater. Where did you get Toby's sweater?

Oh, I forgot to mention that Lexi did not poop during my lunch break. This is very strange for her.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Normally Lexi is confined to part of the bathroom (I put up a gate) and has access to her crate and water. Yesterday and today I put her in her crate with the cone thing on. So she is not pooping anywhere else. 

She has only pooped in her crate once and that was when I first got her. Totally my fault though. I made the mistake of leaving food in her crate. When I went home at lunch she had spilled her food every where, and then pooped and wiped her butt on her dish. It took me 30 minutes to clean up. Never made that mistake again! :lol: 

As for the hiding the poop she does that at other times. She likes to hide it behind the blinds on my patio door.







Not sure how she manages to get behind them though.

I called her vet and she said to bring her in tonight after work. She is going to check her over and make sure everything is ok. The vet said they will not change me for the visit.

Nicole: Thanks for the sites, I will check them out.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know what you mean about deals. The sweaters on the website I was looking were like $50 and up. That is more then I spend on sweaters for myself. I didn't want to spend that much on a sweater that Lexi might need up destroying. If you have any other websites that have good deals on stuff let me know. I think I will be ordering some stuff for Lexi in the next couple of months. 

Anyone know if there is a general age that maltese should stop growing? Just wondering.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I am so glad to hear Lexi is doing better; do keep us posted on her visit to the vet though. I agree with Nichold that lesi may be afraid to poop and holding it to avoid the pain







Poor baby!

I also went to your photo site.... it is just toooooo cute!:wub:
















I have the same problem sharing information with friends and family regarding this site. I found it a little over a year ago and have been on it several times a day since..... everyone thinks I am just nuts!

As far as those georgious sweaters and t-shirts I am very jealous of both of you..... Tiki won't have anything to do with clothes or bows! I don't think my husband would like it much either. Down here it Austin it doesn't realy get to cold, even in the winter. As it gets cooler I let his hair grow out and he does fine.

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the sites! Sometimes I want to buy Casper 50 dollar sweaters then I remember, he is still a dog even though I see him as my little baby! He won't know the difference!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Lexi's Mom~ Glad to hear shes feeling better!! I loved the pictures in her album! Especially the cone pics!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

As you know, Lexi and I went to the vet last night. While we were waiting for the vet I noticed some red stuff in her ear. It looked like dried blood to me. Last Friday the vet tech pulled the hair in ears. So I thought it was due to that. I told the vet about it and she says it looks like Lexi has an infection in her ear. So on top of her other problems she is now on ear medication.  Poor baby!

The vet checked Lexi over, took her temperature, and did a rectal exam. She could not find anything wrong with her, besides the infection in her ear. She told me to get some Mylanta and give her 6 cc last night. I am supposed to continue giving her the pumpkin. The vet is going to call me today to see how Lexi is doing.

As we were leaving the vet Lexi pooped in the reception area. :lol: The vet said that was due to have had her temp taken and the rectal exam







. Oh course I was not able to get her to go again after she ate dinner. She did go this morning though  . I think she was forcing herself not to go because it had hurt over the weekend. I am so glad she is better and that it does not hurt anymore!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She has to be on the ear medication for 10-14 days. We go back to the vet on Monday to have the stitchs out so I am going to ask her then when we are supposed to stop taking it.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh no! Poor Lexi! Hopefully all will be well soon!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

It is so upsetting when these little ones aren't well. I am glad she went poo at the vet though, now you know she is OK. Poor baby has an ear infection also? That is to bad but I am sure the medication will work quickly and she will be back to normal soon. Thanks fo keeping us posted, I was thinking about her this morning.

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for keeping Lexi in your thoughts. She is doing a lot better. 

Now I just need to get her back on her eating schedule. Normally she eats in the morning before I got to work and then again at dinner time. For some reason she has decided that she is going to eat only a couple of pieces in the morning and night but when I go home for lunch she wants to chow down. This is a problem because sometimes I only take a 15 minute lunch. Which is just enough time to run home, let Lexi out to go potty and then to get back to work. It was so much easier when she at only breakfast and dinner. Now that she is feeling better I am going to try to get her back on that schedule.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope Lexi gets to feeling better soon. Poor little girl must just be feeling awful, but I'm sure she'll pop back to normal soon.







Keep us posted on her recovery,


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I hope Lexi is feeling better Maxi had an ear infection once and it was heck putting the medicine in his ear my next door neighbor had to help me 
so far so good i smell his ears all the time to make sure . 
Its alot harder for females than males maxi was pretty much fine i had taken the week off when i had him neutered the only problem i had with him was the cone he hated it so i literally for 5 days watched him non stop because i took the cone off he was too uncomfortable, when i first got maxi i brought him to the vet every minute im almost embarressed to say how much money i have spent thank god i have the pet health insurance and i got some money back but now that i have had maxi for a while now i have learned how to take care of him myself , my vet charges so much money and loved seeing me









I think when Maxi got the rabie shot and all the other ones he was in worse shape than when he was neutered
this too shall pass and lexi will be back to normal keep us posted
also Nichole i loved those websites you posted
did you see the umbrella how adorable im going to order it


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is back to normal. We go at 5:30 today to get the stitches out. Her ears do not seem to be bothering her as much. 

Maxismom: I agree with you on the ear meds being a pain. My problem is that I sometimes forget to do them. I wish the meds did not have to be refrigerated. I think if I set it in the bathroom I would remember more often. 

The ointment is making Lexi whole head look greasy. She needs a bath so bad! Plus she has been rolling around in stuff outside. I think she knows that I cann't give her a bath so she is finding disgusting things to roll around in.







My mom and one of her friends might be coming to visit this weekend so I am thinking of holding off on the bath until Thursday. This would give Lexi less time to get into stuff after her bath. :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ellie doesnt want people touching her ears anymore because she had like 3 ear infections when we first got her. i felt soo bad for her. casey calls her warren (Theres Somethng about Mary).


sprite and ellie stopped growing when they were around 10-11 months old.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I know the ear ointment really made maxi's ear so greasy and its hard to get out so i waited until i was done with the medicine and than took him to a groomer
Lexi will start to feel better now that its been a couple of days
i hate when they dont feel good


as for the umbrella i didnt order it yet but i will and i will let you know
also maxi keeps trying to roll around everytime he see's worms
i dont know what it is with worms


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

The bad thing about worms is they STINK! They are also quite sticky and hard to remove. If anyone has an idea of how to keep them from rolling in worms I would love to hear it!









Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the blind lady in my class, who had a seeing eye dog, told me that she heard of a study for dogs--dogs LOVED the smell of dead, rotting, fish and would roll around in that smell. i thought that was disgusting. i hate standing in the grass and i'm talking to someone and sprite starts rolling in something. i say "leave it" and i make her sit. BUT there are times where i guess the smell is sooo tempting that she wont listen to me. :lol: its really cute, funny, and disgusting.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

yeah well i watch Maxi like a hawk and i stop him from doing it
i also spoke to the dog walker and told her to please watch out for this
this started like a month ago..yucky i say


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought some of the wipes at Target. They don't seem to do anything. When Lexi goes outside when the grass is wet her legs get really gross but the wipes don't get any of the dirt off. They are still white afterwards!









Lexi got her stitchs out last night. The vet also looked at her ears and said that they look perfect and that I could stop the meds. YES! :lol: That means I can give Lexi a bath sometime this week. My goodness does she need it!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im glad lexi is doing great!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Great news on Lexi, im glad to hear she is feeling better


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm so happy that Lexi is doing great!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Lexi looks like she's on the mend!







When one of our animal's is sick, it makes rolling in worms look like nothing. One of our long-coated Chihuahuas who passed away a year ago adored rolling in worms constantly! She actually searched for them and dug them out for easy rolling! I found that there was nothing I could do about it, but the disgusting smell dissipates pretty soon.

Thankfully Colette just likes to pull out tufts of grass from our lawn. I knew that I should never have purchased a Maltese that was fathered by a goat! :lol: 

Gail


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Collette is so cute! Love the sunglasses. 

I gave Lexi a bath last night, so she is back to her pretty bright white color. Now that she is clean I realize how dirty she really was before. At the beginning of the bath when I was wetting her down I realized that the ointment must attract dirt or something. Her ears were gray/brown color.







I think I might over down the cleaning last night but at least her fur isn't dry out. I used the PetSilk Deep Cleansing Shampoo, then the PetSilk Moisturizing Shampoo, then the PetSilk Bright White Shampoo, and then the PetSilk Moisturizing Rinse (which I left in for 3-5 min).







After I got done I was like I think I over did it! Her fur and skin doesn't feel dried out though, so I guess it is ok. She was so dirty though. It was like ground into her fur. Oh, well, she looks so cute though. I love when her fur is really white.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i call sprite my little cow. she likes to eat grass too.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Gail,

I love Colette's new picture! Tiki also pulls tuffs of grass up eating it. I think he does this on purpose to get the grass out of the way so he can realy get into those worms! 

Kristi,

I am so glad Lexi is feeling better. I am sure she felt much better after a bath also. Are you using some drops to dry her ears after a bath so she doesn't get that ear infection back?

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, yeah. Forgot about that when I was writing my post. I bought some ear clean and dryer in one thing at PetSmart. I don't remember that brand though. It was the only one they had in the store that cleaned AND dried. Lexi did NOT want to hold still for me to do it. :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------

